# Bermuda grass hay!



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I hate trying to grow this grass for hay, I just had to turn my cows in on what was going to be a very nice 2nd cut but the field was being taken over by stem maggots, I was staying on top of it with what I could but It wouldn't have made it. I can't tell you how mad I am because of the cost I put into this field with fertilizer and spray for weeds and insecticides. Now, I have some fat and happy cows, but there goes some good winter feed down the drain. What do y'all do about this recent new pest, the decimated my Alicia, now my Coastal.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

View attachment extension.msstate.edu-Bermudagrass Stem Maggot.pdf


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

University of GA is doing a lot of work on it and has some good information on their forage site. For now I think about the best you can do is apply pyrethroids about every couple of weeks once you begin to see them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, about 10-12 days after a cut spray with lambda-cy or equivalent and tank mix with dimillin for control of worms as well.....about all you can do.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Yep, about 10-12 days after a cut spray with lambda-cy or equivalent and tank mix with dimillin for control of worms as well.....about all you can do.


exactly what i do, so far it works...for the last 3 years running


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I just don't know how you guys do it. If I had to grow Bermuda, I would quit square baling. It just eats up the fertilizer and the dang bugs just wear it out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, a junkie for N and the bugs can really make you just a little pissed off.....


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Since I only round bale for myself, my own cows, I wish all I had was Bahia!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Neglect and the DOT pretty much took care of the bermuda fields in my part of the world. In fact I have heard bahia referred to "highway department grass". I do bale a lot of bahia for cows and some horse folks.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I sprayed Baythroid for stem maggots and Intrepid for some residual for army worms yesterday. You have got to scout about every 7 days here for the stem maggots. The issue this year has been the field being to wet to spray. I have been running through water to get the field sprayed just to keep the maggots at bay. I have been successful so far but its a battle for sure. 2020 has been a rough year for me.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Vol, if I'm going to be stupid I got to be tough. It has become a pride thing now just to win the battle .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> Vol, if I'm going to be stupid I got to be tough. It has become a pride thing now just to win the battle .


I understand....I have been the same way with other crops. Determined to succeed. But the long haul is what finally changed my direction. I just got tired of fighting the same battles over and over. I expect all of us have to deal with this at one time or another.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

MScowman said:


> Since I only round bale for myself, my own cows, I wish all I had was Bahia!


Same here. We have been Bermuda for decades. Now the only Bermuda we have is in pastures.
I planted 25 acres of Bermuda and it did great. I was doing a happy dance. That was the year Bermuda Stem Maggots discovered the U.S. Got hit with maggots, then Army worms. Would make a preacher cuss.
Bahia has taken over and I over seeded with Tifton 9 Bahia.
Bahia will never produce the tons per acre that Bermuda will. At least you will have a crop to harvest. Bahia is street smart.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Man y'all sure know how to make a bermuda grower feel good! But like the old saying "If it were easy, everybody would do it."


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

This spring I planted about 10 or 12 acres of Tifton 9 Bahia. Fingers crossed, after I planted it I was told it was better to plant with ryegrass.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

MScowman said:


> This spring I planted about 10 or 12 acres of Tifton 9 Bahia. Fingers crossed, after I planted it I was told it was better to plant with ryegrass.


Best of luck. If I were king, your state flag shall not be changed.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Best of luck. If I were king, your state flag shall not be changed.


Thank you! I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

